# Amazing Grace by Henry Van Dyke



## reformedman (May 19, 2008)

Anyone know where I could get the 5 messages given by Henry Van Dyke that he gave a few decades ago entitled "Amazing Grace"?

He discusses each of the 5 points very well with examples and is a pretty good way to share the points with a friend. I have a few of the recordings but they sound terrible due to age. I am missing 2 of the points and would like to have the complete set again.

If you personally own a copy, would you mind giving me a copy? (It is public domain, no copyright).

Thank you


----------



## Pilgrim (May 19, 2008)

Wasn't he a modernist?


----------



## reformedman (May 19, 2008)

From my research I found out that there were a couple of Henry Van Dykes. The one I refer to is from Family Radio before before it went bad.

He died a few years ago and I'm still trying to find the tapes. Family Radio doesn't carry them anymore.

I'd appreciate a copy if anyone has them.

Thanks.


----------

